# Clomid: 3rd Cycle = Nothing Happening



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ive been a bit quiet lately, just had a few personal issues while still trying to carry on the clomid.

1st month i started off with fantastic results @ 155, while the second produced no ovulation and ive just finished the third treatment and again nothing. My doc called me on Friday  very confused as she said that with the first result being so goo she thought it would be a very good conception time as my body reacted very well. She has now upped my dosage from 50mg to 100mg so im just waiting to collect the other 5 tabs as my doc wont give me them until they receive a letter of confirmation.
I have been suffering with spme depression as i am struggling very hard at this not working and i know its only my 3rd cycle but i am struggling to come to terms to think it wont happen. I ned to have positive mental attitude but i dont know how. I dont want to talk to the doctor incase they stop treatment.
The only thing im looking forward to is starting thr 4th cycle. Im currently on CD29 and my cycles are anything between CD35-45.

Any one offering some reassurance?


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry, can't offer reassurance but can add that clomid didn't work at all for me even on 150mg

Good luck for the next cycle


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

I have had a similar experience to you. On my 1st go with 50mg I conceived twins, unfortunately I miscarried. When I went back on the 50mg I didn't ovulate. I then went up to 100mg and still didn't ovulate. I wanted to give up on Clomid at this point however specialist insisted I tried 150mg. I've had 2 months on this now and have ovulated & got AF on my own (this is a miracle for me as normally I always have to take Provera to start AF). Last month was my 2nd go on Clomid at 150 and I had a chemical pregnancy. 

What I'm trying to say is don't give up yet. I was told that you often have to increase the dosage as your body gets used to a certain level of Clomid so you have to up the dose to make your body ovulate. Apparently this is common in PCOS which I have. 

I know its difficult to stay positive but don't give up on Clomid yet

Clare xx


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi

I have also taken my 3rd month of clomid with all with BFN's.  I am back at the hospital tomorrow and hopefully they will up my dose to 100mg.

I know it is frustrating and it can make you feel depressed but keep thinking positive thoughts and hopefully on your next months of the higher dose good things will happen for you.

JO98 xxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi angelz.

i was in the same boat as you. My first doc kept uping my dose just saying it isnt working your not ovulating, but the thing was i was ovulating alot later then what he thought. I was getting blood tests done CD14 but i was actually ovulatnig on CD19.

Idid ovulate on the 100mg too.. so fingers crossed its working for you. remember to take the tabs at night and drink heaps of water.. that should help with some of the side effects.. as for the depresion.. thats why we are here =) 
Hope to see you get your BFP soon.

Em


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Angelz............

Dont be too hard on yourself hun..... I have found clomid/ttc hard to cope with mentally too....  
I have taken a break from my clomid journey because it made me feel so bad ... and now feel great! no bfp but feel like me again...
this ttc malarky is really hard going, it can be so intense and it does take over your every thought.  It becomes like an OCD ... knicker watching... analysing every ache, pain and twinge that you completely forget where you are in amongst it all.

What I'm trying to say is, dont despair we have all been (and some are going) thru what you are....  thats why i love this place so much, we can have as many down days as we want and there is always someone on here that will send you a special cyber   you wont always feel like this... 

After my lowest point ... which was quite scary i decided to have a break, gather my thoughts and remind myself that i am not crazy.  I felt numb and walked about in a trance ... clomid can do this to you hun 

Have you thought about having a break? so you can catch your breath and find your mojo again  

and on a    some girls have had their bfp's on breaks..... 

Take care
Txxx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear Ladies,
Thanks for your kind and inspirational words. I know i need to be positive, i try to be. How do you remain that way while all your friends and family are conceiving around you?

Emily - Congrats on your BFP. Many Baby bubbles for you
Trixxie - Your words were exactly how i feel and need to think. 
JO98 - I hope you had the expectations from the docs yuo hoped?

I need to wait for the letter to arrive to my docs in order for me to have the extra 5 tabs.  I have been AF'ing between 35-45cd so i think i ovulate much later than what the bloods pick up.

Im also worried as my employers do not know that we are having fertility treatment and everyone month i come back to work with bruised arms where ive had my bloods, i think they are suspecting something. I dont want to tell them but i dont also want them to think other things?

Thanks xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im currently on CD46 and i havent shown signs im coming on and the way im feeling right now i dont think i will. Im considering calling my consultant as they have upped my dosage to 100mg and i fele like im waiting forever.
Ive noticed that my cycles are going longer between. My first cycles was 36days, my second was 42days and this is going beyond 46days?

Anyone that can help?


----------



## boola (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Angelz

I'm sorry you having a frustrating time.  Can't offer much advice I'm afraid, our bodies are complex things  

I understand your frustration.  I ovulate regularly, give or take a day to two, but still nothing. In theory it should as easy as pie for me but unless I take mind bending Clomid nothing seems to happen.  

Hope you get some answers soon  

Lou x


----------

